# Guitar Inlays



## electricsmooth (Jun 18, 2008)

I was interested in getting some guitar inlay work done on my fretboard but have no idea of how much it costs and where I can find someone to do it in the Vancouver area.Can anybody give me some ideas?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Perhaps Rob Bustos of Paragon Guitars could help you.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here you go*

Sorry Rob ( Paragon ) makes beautiful guitars, but I don't think he does side work.
Here is a great person right in your own back yard that I would highly recommend, she is with out a doubt one of our best kept secrets.
http://www.nicolealosinacluthiery.com/
And if she can't she'll know who can.Ship


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wow*

Saturday morning and I should be doing something else :smile:

Surfing her web site .... 

wow 
http://www.nicolealosinacluthiery.com/guitarPages/huttl.html

http://www.nicolealosinacluthiery.com/guitarPages/pics/guitars/huttl_done_top.jpg


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Yep, she is great*

:bow:All I can tell you is that she has worked on one of my favorites and as far as I am concerned she took a medium guitar and turned it into something very special.And if I wasn't laid up she would be doing some more work for me on a couple of other guitars.Ship


----------



## electricsmooth (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'll check it out


----------

